# Ebony & Ivory / Plywood



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

*File Name*: Ebony & Ivory / Plywood

*File Submitter*: flicks</p >

*File Submitted*: 21 Mar 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

I would like to share the template of the Ebony and Ivory shooter, made with 6,12 and 18 mm plywood. You need 2 layers of 6 mm, one with a 11 mm hole and one with a 5 mm hole for the magnet. (5x6 mm cylinder)
If you hold the slingshot with your left hand, be sure to glue the layer with the 11 mm hole on the right side. 

Have fun!

Click here to download this file


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your jazzy slingshot with everyone, Flicks. I wish I could, but it's waay beyond my skill level. However I was drooling over dremels at the hardware store last night. I want to find a lovely piece of mesquite in the desert and make a *natural*. I think I can do it. It's a place to start perhaps.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thistle said:


> Thanks for sharing your jazzy slingshot with everyone, Flicks. I wish I could, but it's waay beyond my skill level. However I was drooling over dremels at the hardware store last night. I want to find a lovely piece of mesquite in the desert and make a *natural*. I think I can do it. It's a place to start perhaps.


Certainly you can do it!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your jazzy slingshot with everyone, Flicks. I wish I could, but it's waay beyond my skill level. However I was drooling over dremels at the hardware store last night. I want to find a lovely piece of mesquite in the desert and make a *natural*. I think I can do it.[/size] It's a place to start perhaps.
> ...


For sure you can. A creative mind is much more important than years of experience in woodworking.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

flicks said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Thistle said:
> ...


*Jim*


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

You're too kind, Flicks. Thank you for your encouraging words. Looking forward to seeing more of YOUR creative wizardry.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Rockslinger, you're awesome! It was the latest mesquite creations by YOU and Danny that started turning MY world upside-down. I've never been the same since. I had to be dragged out of the hardware store kicking and screaming the other day. When I got to the dremel section, lightbulbs began flashing and I forgot why I was there.

Something about the rugged beauty of mesquite that makes me think of painted ponies. And then Danny comes along and makes his newest little fork look like it's carved from bone. I'm totally enthralled by these two mesquite naturals -- both so different and yet so beautiful.

Then there's Flicks... I want to paint a portrait of HIS slingshot and hang it up in an art gallery.

One of us *fanatics* on this forum has got to publish a coffee table book full of slingshot art and their creative and inspiring artists. It's gotta happen. It must.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I've been waiting for this one!

Oddly enough I just found a good sized piece of 6mm in someones trash today!


----------

